# who is truly happy with their system as it sits?



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

can you listen to your system and just enjoy the music without tweaking the eq or anything else? can you honestly say that you wouldn't replace anything with something in the same pricerange of what's already there? are you to a point where your ride is topped out for how good it can sound with the install restrictions you have? and do you feel that ALL naunces throughout the frequency band are gone?

for me it's a big fat YES and it's been a long time coming.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

yes to a few of your points, no to a few.

I believe I have the best components I could for the money and would not replace any of them.

However, I could improve the install. I need to fix the aiming of my tweeters in the kicks and improve the amp setup in the trunk. but I thouroughly enjoy my music and have been tweaking it less and less. I rock out and just enjoy the music way more than I analyze how everything sounds. and I am very picky how everything sounds, so this is big for me.


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

have never been happy with any system. Can always find flaws. 

The equipment i currently have is the best i've ever owned though, and haven't started tuning yet. Hopefully i'll be able to be happy with it. May have to upgrade to an 8" mid though.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

yea im good


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

The mp3 player I use in my car because I have absolutely no system installed yet sounds better than any system I've had, and I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Got great equipment, but I just traded trucks and it is all on my living room floor.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i quit buying drivers that were considered "forum boners" and just started making more educated purchases. got close with the cd18's, even closer with the audax aerogel ht17's, and WHAMMO the id marine mids hit it just right. while the id mids were somewhat of a boner and still are i chose them because they can get wet and not be damaged. with the morel tweets, they fit my stock locations with minimal trimming and i've always liked the morel sound. the re se12 is a boner from a few years ago but had good luck with the 10" and couldn't be happier with my 12". it picks up where the arc 12 left off from cone flexing. now, i'm off to work and will be blasting lacuna coil


----------



## dragons_ghost (Feb 15, 2008)

i am happy with my sound it's just the way it looks that i am not happy with.

dg


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I am still playing with a few things......I feel I have to much distance between drivers in my front stage I can hear the seperation so I will look into fixing this Also looking at going with a W18NX....the saga continues.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I think I got mine dialed in just perfect for what I wanted. I think ill be keeping the current setup for a long time. It would probably help if I just stopped posting here and getting all tempted but lets face it, all our systems probably sound more than fine, we just like the process of changing it.

Edit: unless someone has some afforable morel mt23s...crap


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, I'm happy with it.
No, I don't plan on replacing components.
No, I'm not done with EQ/TA and tweaks.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm rockin the stock (although upgraded) stereo in my car and couldn't be happier. I can play CDs now! YAY!

Doesn't mean I won't be ripping it all out and compiling a system myself though


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> I am still playing with a few things......I feel I have to much distance between drivers in my front stage I can hear the seperation so I will look into fixing this Also looking at going with a W18NX....the saga continues.


i've been telling you that for months carl. all you gotta do is rebuild those pods to house the w18nx mids AND those big morel tweets...or hold on to the lotus tweets you won and do those. do that and i GUARANTEE you'll blow my frontstage away with imaging.


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

well i have a sort of simple system at the moment - it goes something like this 

Kenwood K-CD01 cd player
phoenix gold xenon X200.4 
MB Quart QSD 6,5" components
JBL GTO 1502D sub in sealed enclosure
audioquest interconnects and Dali speaker cable 

and im pretty happy with how its sounding - the Quarts were very harsh and aggressive at first but with a bit of time they are settling in decently (maybe its my ears are getting used to them - but they certainly dont sound as bright as when i first got them) 

the problem is that ive bought some stuff and im now going to be forced to try and add those items in otherwise im going to die of curiosity - on the one hand they could spoil the entire system and on the other they could make a world of difference 

the stuff im in the process of recieving and/or already have gotten to add into the system are as follows 

Phoenix Gold EQ230 
another xenon x200.4
a set of 3" hertz midranges 

the idea is to run a three way front stage - one amp to bi-amp the tweeters and 3" midranges off the passive crossovers - and then the other running the 6,5" quarts as midbass and two channels bridged to run the sub - also considering selling the JBL and getting a pair of RE 10" subs cos these will work in a smaller enclosure than the one 15" so will save me a lot of space (need lots of that to fit two xenon x200.4's)


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> i've been telling you that for months carl. all you gotta do is rebuild those pods to house the w18nx mids AND those big morel tweets...or hold on to the lotus tweets you won and do those. do that and i GUARANTEE you'll blow my frontstage away with imaging.


Wonder if the RT27f and the W18NX would make for a dreamy forntstage? Also have the HDS large formats to play with.

Ill be doing some testing(playing) this summer.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

I was perfectly happy with it until someone at work told me they were working on a new spatial processing algorithm. Now I'm installing a PC so I can use it and now it's as if Rube Goldberg deisgned the thing. I'm in over my head and seem to make absolutely no progress. Even before the PC there were about 20 Pioneer ODR systems worth of DSP power: 352 biquads worth of EQ and crossover (that's enough for 352 bands of parametric EQ, for example). There are 24 amplifier channels--7.1 Logic7 with tri-amped front mains, bi-amped center, bi-amped sides, bi-amped rears plus a sub. Ridiculous. The PC is just so I don't have to plug in my iPod and to run the new spatial deal.

Oh well...one day it'll play again.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> I was perfectly happy with it until someone at work told me they were working on a new spatial processing algorithm. Now I'm installing a PC so I can use it and now it's as if Rube Goldberg deisgned the thing. I'm in over my head and seem to make absolutely no progress. Even before the PC there were about 20 Pioneer ODR systems worth of DSP power: 352 biquads worth of EQ and crossover (that's enough for 352 bands of parametric EQ, for example). There are 24 amplifier channels--7.1 Logic7 with tri-amped front mains, bi-amped center, bi-amped sides, bi-amped rears plus a sub. Ridiculous. The PC is just so I don't have to plug in my iPod and to run the new spatial deal.
> 
> Oh well...one day it'll play again.


maybe if you got more speakers and processing?


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm happy with my truck setup, but my car is another story. Truck sounds good with whatever I throw at it, and my car sound decent with quality recording, but some songs make the mids sound ear-piercing.


----------



## crazyder (Mar 3, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Wonder if the RT27f and the W18NX would make for a dreamy forntstage? Also have the HDS large formats to play with.
> 
> Ill be doing some testing(playing) this summer.


I'm using the W18NX HDS combo. Am I happy, to a degree, they sound great, but the HDS are off-axis right now and in eq-ing I lost some midbass, correct that and I might be truly happy.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm happy with my system now. 
The problem is if I was to try and improve the cost wouldn't justify the gain.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Sep 24, 2007)

For the price i paid for my frontstage.. I couldnt be happier. I've got LOADS more cash that I used to have and a great sounding frontstage. Raw drivers ftw. 

Now i gotta find some good sounding subs taht wont break my bank...


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Moderately content I'd say. I will NEVER be entirely happy with any system, that is part of the fun.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'm happy with my system, but tuning is an ongoing thing. i'm contemplating a 3 way, but only as a way to alleviate some tuning issues.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

the one I have in the rex is the by far the best I have ever had, just gonna need LOTS of tuning to get everything out of it.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Right now I am quite happy. Just got a PPI 2150AM last night and that will be icing on the cake. Now I can move on to the install. Tweeter placement and a more deadening should do the trick. Fixing my trunk aesthetics would be the last problem I have to deal with. all in all, Im quite satisfied with what I have. But it wouldnt hurt if I could get my hands on those HAT L1's and L4's or a PG RSD set.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

I was happy with the system in my pathfinder.now I have an altima,its slowly getting installed.
changed a few thing and downsized the wattage.
doing a 5.1 in the alty!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, I'm happy with my system
I do plan to add acoustic treatment, I have NONE now
I'm thinking of replacing my Mid-bass drivers since I think one bay be messed up and you can hear it at high volumes, but I never really listen that loud so I've been rocking it till it dies.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm never satisfied. Always trying to find something to mess with.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Original:



bikinpunk said:


> I'm never satisfied. Always trying to find something to mess with.


Correct:



bikinpunk said:


> I can never make up my mind. Always trying to find something to mess with.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

touche!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm pretty set, have been for a while. No alt whine, not a peep of hiss.

Dyns are beyond broken in-mw190's are pretty sickly IB putting out the lows, simply remarkable sounding woofer given its size and weight...so effortless and transparent, I'm really happy I went through the efforts of going IB and the fact that my gradual spot treatment(deadening) has resulted in such great response at the amplitudes I like to jam on. A year later I'm still in disbelief there is no 100+ lb mdf box in my trunk.

The midbass is incredible out of the mw172's, i cant get over the fact that they can play a full range signal on the low end and put out the kind of bass they do while still managing the tightness and snappiness of the upper kick range. I have the 362 set on a 50hz 12db HP, because frankly if i didnt...there would be no point in having the subs for 85% of my listening....hehe. I really like the clean, neutral
midrange out of the dedicated domes(Remind ALOT of my Usher 9845M's)
and the md102's deserve some high praise compared to the many raved about compact caraudio domes I've used or listen to on a reg basis...Seas Lotus
Perf/Ref, Rainbow Cal28/cal27/cal26, Morel Supremo & Elate...I have them ankle high in the kicks off axis and my image is well above dashboard height, again very good neutrality and transient response...nothing seems forced to the ear, out of place in the upper trebble in a very wide range of amlplitude, they behave and dont get spitty/sibilant. Could be the passive, could be location and install/aiming in my car, could
be component synergy and L/R level and amplitude matching...in any event i'm very pleased with the overall response, staging elements present and amplitude range for a very K.I.S.S. chain of components and zero use of DSP.

The amplifiers have been great- ton of balls, no noise or noticeable coloration when pushed hard. I've certainly paid alot more for my past amplifiers, without as favorable experience and this sense of limitless headroom/control.

I'd like to think this is the best sound quality I've achieved in this car in 6 years with this 8 speaker, 900 RMS rated rig. I've done a ton of systems in this car. Lots of complex installs(passive and active), lots of nice gear, great sounding speakers. Those PITA days of the Alto's/H701/RF 3Sixty's, DCX730...seem so long ago, good ridance it turns out in my part. My tuning these days consists of turning the Bass or Trebble up or down 2db on my HU with the click of my knob on mainly some MP3's. Just about everything else sounds sweet as molasses with the deck flat and the volume turnin'. About everyone I've met and has auditioned the car has commented positively and commented its a nice listen...outside of some SPL guys that expect a 10+ db out of level 50hz nose bleed kick and panels flappin' and buzzin' ...and use the word 'crisp' to describe their Infinity tweeters

So yes, I'm very happy with my system. Its actually not a downer to reach this point, I'm enjoying my tunes and auditioning the car to friends more than ever. Only thing that has changed is the habitual plug and play thats accompanied by spending.

Happy SQ'n everybody.


----------



## Puffhead (Aug 29, 2007)

Not too happy that mine sits all packaged up in my office...never having enough time to install any of it.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I said yes, i'm fairly happy still, i have equipment waiting to go in to improve my happiness level to outstanding, but i'm very happy.....FR is pretty much good in my eyes, depth is giving me some issues here and there on realistic tracks, as mainstream just seems so out of sync and out of focus....so battling that.

Only improvements for the future is adding my other diyma for more headroom, adding 8's for headroom, and a cone midrange in the kicks to keep some reflections in the kicks from being so finicky with feet. So really i'm only adding onto what i already have, and looking at it from a happiness standpoint 2-3yrs down the road.....will it sill make me excited when i get in my car........to that i can say yes, and in really no rush to change anything....only add to.

HU/processors are perfect, amps could use upgrading but they do what i want, needa add some power for midbasses [email protected] are hear nor there at this point.....i have ideas of what i want and already have, lpg26's i'll keep, peerless 5.5 midranges in kicks, SLS 8 or 10's for the doors, in pods. Pair of diyma's in the rear sealed. A very capable in full range spl while keeping distortion to a minimum.

My gripe with extremis is upper end sensitivity, it belts out lows but not as smooth into the 200+ as i'd like, due to the 50hz rise, and couple with cabin gain, monsterous........been trying to tame them for almoast 3yrs if my math is right......eek.

This is a 1/2 full 1/2 empty rhetorical question, it'll usually be 50/50.


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Currently happy with mine and I will be as long as I don't listen to other people's cars!  Hehe...


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

in the 5 years that ive been interested in audio i cant say that theres ever been a time that i was 100 percent happy and not feeling like i still had tuning to do. 

thats why i tell people audio isnt a hobby its an addiction haha


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

i voted yes because i could be very happy with what i have. like everyone else im always tweaking and messing with everything but if i only had 5 minutes to tune and had to leave it like that forever i could make it so id be happy.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow this is an old thread. So after hearing a whole slew of systems better than mine I've decided I still like the tonality of my system. Replaced the ID mids with focal polyglass mids. That yielded a huge improvement in midrange quality. Going to use my re se in the home and my new DIYMA sub in the truck. Mids and tweets will be replaced with Hertz high energy. Other than that amps and headunit will stay put. I'm a lot less ignorant than I was when I started this thread a year ago. Learning about acoustical phase and why it's so important was the biggest help in my quest for the best tuning possible with what's available.


----------



## hal2000 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, Just listening now.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Wow this is an old thread. So after hearing a whole slew of systems better than mine I've decided I still like the tonality of my system. Replaced the ID mids with focal polyglass mids. That yielded a huge improvement in midrange quality. Going to use my re se in the home and my new DIYMA sub in the truck. Mids and tweets will be replaced with Hertz high energy. Other than that amps and headunit will stay put. I'm a lot less ignorant than I was when I started this thread a year ago. Learning about acoustical phase and why it's so important was the biggest help in my quest for the best tuning possible with what's available.


I believe you had a big fat yes I'm satisfied at the beginning of this thread. Since then you have changed you're system and planning on more changes. What happened to the big fat yes I'm satisfied?


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Puffhead said:


> Not too happy that mine sits all packaged up in my office...never having enough time to install any of it.


Word. My garage should be sounding frickin' sweet...


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not totally happy, nor do I think I will ever be satisfied. The car enviroment can never truly yield a perfect listening space, so I will always be thinking of some silly way to improve the system or acoustics. 

Now, when all my car acoustics projects are done, and I have an MS-8 processor, then I try out a few other drivers as experiments. I will probably be at a point where the returns on any further work would be small and hardly worth it.


----------



## hal2000 (Apr 3, 2009)

+1 on acoustic phasing. Now to add rears, or not. (no rush)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I believe you had a big fat yes I'm satisfied at the beginning of this thread. Since then you have changed you're system and planning on more changes. What happened to the big fat yes I'm satisfied?


I spread my wings and gained knowledge through personal experience. Listening preferences also changed. Strange how stuff works out over time. But really as it sits my system sounds REALLY good for just using stock locations for mids and tweets. Just time for a total change but at least the focal mids will end up back in the truck at some point...probably when I get bored with the hertz. The re se is going in the house to compliment my Usher mains


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I am perfectly happy and content with my system the way it is, meaning if I could never change it for whatever reason I would remain satisfied. But if its feasible I would love to try new things (speakers, HU's, processors, amps, etc...).

Apart from my system setup I am however unhappy about this high pitch sound I am having trouble getting rid of and lights dimming, but hopefully that will be resolved soon enough.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

drive
listen
smile.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

James Bang said:


> drive
> listen
> smile.



Word!! I am of the same mentality except on mine i know there are a couple issues that need work and some tweaking yet to be done, but it is not such a train wreck that i cannot listen and enjoy thoroughly. Ok now i need to go back to work and start playing with my phasing and tweeter placement LOL


----------



## Get_Zwole (Nov 15, 2008)

Im happy with my house system but not my car. Ill probably have to get a little more processing capabilities rather then just the DRZ to really be happy. I love my system and with some more time tuning im sure it will keep getting better. Am i truly happy with it NOT yet.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll probably change out my tweeters at some point. I'm using the stock ones, which are ok but a bit raspy in the highest octave. 

I'll add a center channel at some point when I find a VST plugin that can do something with it. I've got a stock center channel hole that will fit the same B&C mids I have in the door. Their dispersion is narrow, which should work well in a windshield-firing center.

And I'll probably change out the amps soon. Time to move into the 21st century! [And I need that extra channel for the center]


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MarkZ said:


> I'll probably change out my tweeters at some point. I'm using the stock ones, which are ok but a bit raspy in the highest octave.


I love the new Scan-Speak Illuminator:

Scan-Speak Illuminator D3004/602000 Tweeter from Madisound


I can always find a way to spend someone else’s money.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> I love the new Scan-Speak Illuminator:
> 
> Scan-Speak Illuminator D3004/602000 Tweeter from Madisound
> 
> ...


Haha I know the feeling. I'll probably go with something smaller and cheaper, at least initially. I have some big tweeters (a/d/s/ 3-series and Vifa XT25 and Dayton Reference) that I don't really want to use either. I may actually start out with the cheap little Dayton ND20's. I measured them last week and they were actually quite impressive relative to those others. They're small, so they'll have no trouble fitting, and their dispersion characteristics are good which is important for my current setup. I'm crossing around 4.5-5kHz, so that shouldn't be a problem either.

And if I don't like them I'm out...what...10 bucks?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The nd20 is definately a nice tweeter for 5k and up. Really airy sounding in my experience.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MarkZ said:


> Haha I know the feeling. I'll probably go with something smaller and cheaper, at least initially. I have some big tweeters (a/d/s/ 3-series and Vifa XT25 and Dayton Reference) that I don't really want to use either. I may actually start out with the cheap little Dayton ND20's. I measured them last week and they were actually quite impressive relative to those others. They're small, so they'll have no trouble fitting, and their dispersion characteristics are good which is important for my current setup. I'm crossing around 4.5-5kHz, so that shouldn't be a problem either.
> 
> And if I don't like them I'm out...what...10 bucks?


I understand.

The 3/4" I was told had an even better top end dispersion. I don't usually go around recommending anything, but they really sound that good.

BTW
I have the Focal Tweeters.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Sorry for the double-post, I can't figure out how to delete this one.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> BTW
> I have the Focal Tweeters.


:bowdown:

Spending that much on tweeters, I have to ask: what amp are you running for your highs?

100% satisfied given budget, time, and space constraints.

1989 Nissan Sentra
Upgraded alternator & battery
HU by Clarion (not high-end, but fairly decent)
12" Subwoofer by Xtant, X1244, the best of about a dozen various subs I tried
3.8 CF folded horn/transmission line hybrid box, (ported, built by yours truly)
Two pairs of nice tweeters by Crunch, ca. 2003 (re-soldered the connections this year)
Two pairs of nice 6.5" mid-bass drivers, again by Crunch, circa 2003
Rear deck removed, LOL.

Wait, I'm still working on extensive dynamat (FatMat, actually) and I'm fine-tuning the front soundstage. Can I change my vote? I'm only 92% satisfied!

PS, it's been a 6-year project so far, the only thing I got right within the first several revisions was the component speakers, I may trade those out someday but they just won't give up!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> :bowdown:
> 
> Spending that much on tweeters, I have to ask: what amp are you running for your highs?


Audison LRx 2.4


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Happy with it? Yes, most definitely.

Still have more upgrading and work to do? Absolutely 

I am happy with my system, sounds great and is nice, but there is still so much more I could do with it and I already have a set of Germaniums for the front and will be upgrading to a Sundown 100.4 and going active with them using a Behringer DCX2496.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

If I had been asked this a year ago my answer would have been yes 100 percent! I took it as far as I could without going crazy with it. It wasn't perfect but I loved the way it sounded. It was at a point I never had to make any adjustments and never thought about making any more adjustments, I was finally able to listen to all my CDs without hearing speakers, only music. Then a car accident totalled my car....end of sonic nirvana. 

Forward to now....I haven't had much time to work on the new car so I voted a fat, NO not even close!


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^ that sucks man. bad. Id be so pissed


----------



## Billy Mays (May 11, 2009)

good question. like most hobbies audio tends to be something that some people are never finished with. every time gear changes they grab it. others just learn it for the time being get something they're happy with and depart for awhile. 

i try to be of the latter but succumbing to the former is what makes for an addiction. no offense to anyone, personally it takes alot of self control to not allow myself to get the upgraditis.

currently i'm of the former. i've not been happy with my setup since i put it together. that's why i'm here.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Very happy so far. Thanks to diy for shedding some light and to the members.


----------



## oldguy (May 6, 2009)

My first reply and this seems like a good thread to do it in..
No.. Not happy at all, but I think I'm getting closer. I hope


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ great screen name. welcome


----------



## Sponge (Nov 16, 2008)

Ignorance _was _bliss, then found this little forum called DIYMA...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Guys who win car sound competitions .... never are.

They change everything


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Guys who win car sound competitions .... never are.
> 
> They change everything


I better not win.


----------



## jldesmazes (May 20, 2009)

It's all about the time and money to do what it takes to do it right!


----------



## Jcube69 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sponge said:


> Ignorance _was _bliss, then found this little forum called DIYMA...


amen.....i think ivfe passed the addiction stage and gone into overdose though.....i really really really should be saving some money to move up to grand forks since i will be transfering to the colleg up there (UND)

but..i just cant get past the..."upgrade" part....once i get my new deck and replace oem speakers with components ill be satisfied for awhile..but then i want to finis hthis nice fiberglass trunk install i have in my head..but i cant do that till i at least dampen the trunk..and i cant do that ..till

and so on and so on...

i swear its a never ending pit...and i havent even touched tuning stage yet...nor do i have an eq atm...i have a feeling its going to be *hell*..but worth it =p


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

My system is still sitting all over the garage, so I can't vote... 

I CAN say.....I SURE HOPE SO... lol..


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

For the money I spent this time, heck yeah I'm happy with it.


In order to do what I really "want" would cost me ten times as much, and probably wouldn't even be worth it.


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

I am truly happy with my system, why? for one I have not heard one better as of yet, two the people who has heard it gave it five stars, three its like they are live inside my car. the band separate from the singer, and the back ground singers are separate from the band and lead singer. I like it a lot.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

audiodepot101 said:


> I am truly happy with my system, why? for one I have not heard one better as of yet, two the people who has heard it gave it five stars, three its like they are live inside my car. the band separate from the singer, and the back ground singers are separate from the band and lead singer. I like it a lot.


What are you running?


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

piccolos, cmd-54, dynaudio mw182, and (2) arc audio 2150SE, (1) 2300SE, (1) 4000SE with a clarion DRZ9255 Going from rca to cat-5 into the amps.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

* 05-31-2008 * #1 (permalink)
Hillbilly SQ

Default who is truly happy with their system as it sits?

for me it's a big fat YES and it's been a long time coming. 

 So ? . . . any changes ? Yet ?


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Happy w/ the system in the vette, the Zuki amp makes a big difference. For a small car, it sounds great, the tech tip on mounting the tweeters to the "A" pilliars I found on here raisied the sound stage in the car, so that you can now hear it.

I still mess around w/ the tuning, that's the fun part, right?


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

Only thing I would want is a slightly smoother sub that plays lower with no boost to the eq. I run an AA Atlas in 1.1 cft sealed on a soundstream Van Gogh 320.4 on bridged rear channels and a pr of memphis sync 5 on the front channels in kicks. Hu is a sony ES c-90 and xover is the 4000 unit, electrical upgrades are just the big 3 and a kinetik hc1400 under the hood. Its not the most awesome I have owned but it is the most enjoyable as I have had this set up for over 4 years and have not really changed too much.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I've had a number of different cars with different equipment and installations. My current setup is that happiest I've ever been with all of them. I don't think I can do much better than the equipment I have in the car and in the closet and the bitone gives me the flexibility to change anything if I get tired of my tune. I love technology


----------



## computerpro3 (Sep 4, 2007)

I've been mostly happy with my setup:

Alpine IVA W200
Focal 165 K2P Upgraded
Zapco Reference 360.4
Soundstream Pic 1.900D
Cerwin Vega Vmax 12.2 in sealed box

Only two nagging things bother me - first, the treble used to be harsh because my car is horrible for acoustics. I fixed it a bit by taking 3db out of the 9k treble range but the real problem is in the 5-6k range, My head unit has terrible EQ options so I really need to get a proper processor (head unit can't EQ below 9k on treble).

Second, my subwoofer can't keep up with the K2P's, which absolutely scream on the Zapco. I'm about to fix that with an IDMAX 12, so after that the processor will be the last piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I wish I had a better midbass driver

Wish I had a less "plasticky" car with all the rattles and buzzes from the road and engine.

Wish I had spent more time on the asthetics of the false floor build

Wish I had a way to make a DIYMA R12 fit in a false floor arrangement, like the Fi's I had before

Wish my 1/0 gauge wire properly fit where I ran it. It tends to force the panels around it to slightly mis-align due the size of it and the limitations on where I was able to run it. 

Wish I had painted, vinyl'd or carpeted my inverted sub box when I had the chance. Now that its in the car I'm just too lazy to touch it.

Wish I had picked much smaller amps, these PG RSd's sound and work great, but damn they are huge.


My next car is going to be an LS400, I'll get it right when doing that car. This Tribute is just too flimsy and hollow sounding due to the way the car is made.


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

So far I only have the HU (Pioneer 690UB) and sub IDQ12 v3...but I'm happy. 

Now for the hard part....front stage and amps. 

Hopefully the 36 sq.ft. of Dynamat X helps. :blush:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Even if I could get all that I want I don't think I would be happy with it.


----------



## computerpro3 (Sep 4, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> I wish I had a better midbass driver
> 
> Wish I had a less "plasticky" car with all the rattles and buzzes from the road and engine.
> 
> ...


LOL hello from escape-city.

Ditto on wishing I had a less plasticky car.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

I voted no because I have not started my install in the new car. Plus, I really want to upgrade from the 860MP to an 880 or, 800.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd have to say I am very close. Found the final piece this month -which was a pair of JL 10W6s in a ported box. Now it's just little things.

F1>Rainbow Plats (Active via -Milbert for tweets and a genesis miniblock for each mid) + JL !0w6s powered by ARC 1500dr.

Little things-deaden headliner/get a dcircuit breaker, and work on making it look pretty basically.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

computerpro3 said:


> LOL hello from escape-city.
> 
> Ditto on wishing I had a less plasticky car.


Yo! 

You can dampen and deaden plastic panels all you want, but you still have to live with looking at them, sitting around them, and listening to sound waves reflect off them. Ick.


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

my expectations are way to high to be happy with my system...


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I can sit and listen to my daily without any problems.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm very happy with my system. Could it better? Yes. But thanks to everyone's info on this site. I've picked great products and done all the work myself. But there's always room for improvement.


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm very happy with the bang/buck ratio I got for most things. It's a pretty meager setup, but it is my first, it was cheap, and I'm hooked now.

good deals:
120wrms 10" pioneer tsw-252r in .8 cuft sealed for $50. not bad. it's not that bangin' but it has decent sq. lacks low end.

alpine cdm-7854 was only $50. used to skip more, but not much nowadays.

the bad:

1. $239 for a RF Prime300.4 (internet is always way cheaper, but I was fiending).

2. The installers hot-glued my tweets to the stock tweet mounts, which was nice when I thought I wanted them in the stock position which was all the way forward on the windshield and straight up. They're still at the front of the dash, but I rotated the back end up 90 degrees toward me, so it's on axis. Then I put some tshirts on the dash because it's plasticy and the waves sound bounce off my dash onto the windshield and vice versa. Nasty. That got rid of most of the comb filtering and whatnot, so not it's pretty gravy. I wish I could use my other mounting options, but hey, they're just $80 Cadence Comps (TXC-6K 2ohm). I'm looking to upgrade pretty soon to an IDQ 10 or 12, new amp and or hu.

I'm happy that I actually planned my system for a while, instead of just going to the shop and throwing "cool" stuff together, otherwise I'd probably have some rockford subs too. I shot for sq. FYI I've been on caraudioforumdotcom for about 6 months and their server has been really bad lately, and there are a lot more sq oriented people here.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Until I stop listening to my home system I will never be happy with my ride's system. Its close but not quite there still.


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

after 9 months of tuning (yes, 9 months) I can finally say I am happy with the system in my 1998 Tacoma.

I can also definitely say that I will not be recommending the drivers I am using to anyone ... and have already steered multiple folks away from the CDT drivers they were planning to purchase based on hearing my truck. 
*
Pioneer DEH P7000BT - $240.00* head unit.
*CDT EF-61FG / DRT25 - $170.00* - Fronts
*CDT EF-80 - $120.00pr* - 8" subs - renewed my love for the SQ available in a small subwoofer - they hit surprisingly low and in such a small space (extra-cab Tacoma) hit with a decent amount of authority. 
*2 eD Nine.2 amps - $250.00pr (50% off sale)* - these have almost been replaced a couple of times, but I think I have settled down now and will leave them until I decide to go active. I thought 1 of them was dead, but it may have been a bad fuse - we'll see I suppose.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

had my car for 10 years and not even close.


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

gotta feed the monkey man



just found a half DIN old old school alpine 11 band graphic equalizer and xover for 20 bucks on craigslist. its like heroin.....


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I got it pretty close a couple days ago, but then I pulled a bunch of stuff out again to try other stuff. It's a sickness I think.


----------



## spork (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm never fully satisfied... I just get content for the time being after I buy something that is a noticeable upgrade. It only lasts for a few months (if that)


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

Every system could be better.... Very expensive hoby


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Had the truck a year. Already installed and uninstalled three different setups. Working on the fourth now... But each time we get closer and closer...


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

I am really happy with my current install, first one in this car. 
I mean there are a couple of install issues that I would like to work out but I just don't have the time. I did most of the install on my lunch breaks at work, they gave me an hour for lunch so I used it. Building fiberglass pods for the dash mounted mids is a little hard to due at lunch. 
So yes I am very happy with my system right now...

B-


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am pretty happy with my system besides the fact that my kids hate they cant hear the music in the back seat....


----------



## Killa Camry (Apr 8, 2009)

Soon to be banging a JBLw15GTi MKII so i dont know yet.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> can you listen to your system and just enjoy the music without tweaking the eq or anything else? can you honestly say that you wouldn't replace anything with something in the same pricerange of what's already there? are you to a point where your ride is topped out for how good it can sound with the install restrictions you have? and do you feel that ALL naunces throughout the frequency band are gone?
> 
> for me it's a big fat YES and it's been a long time coming.


He probably has heard three or more NEWER versions by now ^^^


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> Until I stop listening to my home system I will never be happy with my ride's system. Its close but not quite there still.


Amen. Everytime I pop in an SACD/DVDA it ruins me for a couple days after.  



chithead said:


> Had the truck a year. Already installed and uninstalled three different setups. Working on the fourth now... But each time we get closer and closer...


I know the feeling. I've had my current truck about 6 months and I've gone through a couple HU's, 3 amps, 3 sub's, and a couple pairs of comp's. :surprised: I'm really close to what is shaping up to be my best sounding system for a car (for the money invested it should be. ).


----------



## LegendJeff (Jun 28, 2009)

I dont think I can ever be happy with mine as long as this sire is in existence:laugh:


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

LegendJeff said:


> I dont think I can ever be happy with mine as long as this sire is in existence:laugh:


Yeah, I was a lot happier and richer pre internet.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

I LOVE my current system. I am still trying a few new things now and then, but more just to satisfy my curiosity as to how other things sound rather than from a dsire to improve my system. I seriously doubt I can impove it without spending 10 times as much (a la MrDave).


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I pretty happy with my H-Audio X-Soul2 set. Hope the new Reference drivers that are coming out will be even better. The way Mark describes them they'll have what the X series does with some warmth in the mix to break up the sterile sound that people who are used to paper or poly drivers don't like. Personally if a speaker is coloring the sound it's doing something wrong.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I pretty happy with my H-Audio X-Soul2 set. Hope the new Reference drivers that are coming out will be even better. The way Mark describes them they'll have what the X series does with some warmth in the mix to break up the sterile sound that people who are used to paper or poly drivers don't like. *Personally if a speaker is coloring the sound it's doing something wrong.*


I thought all Drivers had some color added.


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

Well after 7 head units, 15 amps, 9 subs, 8 tweeters, 7 midbasses, sound deadening 4 times, 4 tweeter locations, going from passive to active, rewiring 8 times and trying many various combinations of the above, I finally have my cars sorted - sort of. The system in the CL-S sounds just plain right to me and it makes listening an emotional thing. I don't think about the gear or messin' with adjustments when I'm driving or - more often than is probably healthy/normal:blush: - when I'm listening parked in the garage. This system has stayed the same for maybe a month+ and I believe it is DONE!

When I listen to the TL it too sounds good w/ no glaring weak spots to my ears. When listening analytically the TL has good detail while remaining smooth and actually has an airer and slightly bigger soundstage than the other car. However the sound while airer seems less solid/palpable? than the CL-S. Couple weekends ago I had every intent to install a different front stage in the TL that would also require a change in the amp - don't ask. Anyway, I started by switching in the Xtant amp for the Alto and right way I missed the good things about the old combination. That Xtant is no slouch and is the exact same model I'm using in the other car. But I missed the old combo, a lot, so I chickened out and put the things back the way they were. 

With additional listening I gotta admit that I shoulda pushed through w/ the experiment, 'cause while the TL in isolation objectively sounds fine, it does not convey the drama as well with stuff like 'Still D.R.E.' or Mack 10's 'Connected For Life'. Even Diana Krall sounds a bit more real and sexy in the CL-S. One day I will get around to trying out the H-Audio X-Soul2, and/or going IB for that 15" AE, or perhaps switching out tweeter amp only for the Aura, or....crap


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I love my system. Sounds great, looks great....

Does that mean I'm done? Absolutely not, I really enjoy tinkering, trying new things, experimenting, etc...If I didn't have anything to tinker with, I'd need to get a new project car to play with...everyone has hobbies and this is mine


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

monkeybutt said:


> Well after 7 head units, 15 amps, 9 subs, 8 tweeters, 7 midbasses, sound deadening 4 times, 4 tweeter locations, going from passive to active, rewiring 8 times and trying many various combinations of the above, I finally have my cars sorted - sort of. The system in the CL-S sounds just plain right to me and it makes listening an emotional thing. I don't think about the gear or messin' with adjustments when I'm driving or - more often than is probably healthy/normal:blush: - when I'm listening parked in the garage. This system has stayed the same for maybe a month+ and I believe it is DONE!
> 
> When I listen to the TL it too sounds good w/ no glaring weak spots to my ears. When listening analytically the TL has good detail while remaining smooth and actually has an airer and slightly bigger soundstage than the other car. However the sound while airer seems less solid/palpable? than the CL-S. Couple weekends ago I had every intent to install a different front stage in the TL that would also require a change in the amp - don't ask. Anyway, I started by switching in the Xtant amp for the Alto and right way I missed the good things about the old combination. That Xtant is no slouch and is the exact same model I'm using in the other car. But I missed the old combo, a lot, so I chickened out and put the things back the way they were.
> 
> With additional listening I gotta admit that I shoulda pushed through w/ the experiment, 'cause while the TL in isolation objectively sounds fine, it does not convey the drama as well with stuff like 'Still D.R.E.' or Mack 10's 'Connected For Life'. Even Diana Krall sounds a bit more real and sexy in the CL-S. One day I will get around to trying out the H-Audio X-Soul2, and/or going IB for that 15" AE, or perhaps switching out tweeter amp only for the Aura, or....crap


How about a demo @ Autobacs Dec. 5th 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/69602-so-cal-tweek-tune-dec-5th.html


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> How about a demo @ Autobacs Dec. 5th
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/69602-so-cal-tweek-tune-dec-5th.html


Hey, thanks for the heads up on this meet. I had to look up Stanton/Autobacs and it isn't that far from me. I was just thinking the other week that it would be nice to experiance some nice enthusiast systems to see what is attainable in a car and for inspiration. Pending having some family stuff, I might be able to be there.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

monkeybutt said:


> Hey, thanks for the heads up on this meet. I had to look up Stanton/Autobacs and it isn't that far from me. I was just thinking the other week that it would be nice to experiance some nice enthusiast systems to see what is attainable in a car and for inspiration. Pending having some family stuff, I might be able to be there.


I hope you can make it. 

Jim's truck (BigRed) is sounding awesome; he took the top spot in Sound Quality Challenge at the IASCA West Coast Regional.


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

OK, well apparently I'm still not happy. I just picked up two 10w6's to replace my Hertz and an Alpine 505 to replace my 404. :blush:


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> I hope you can make it.
> 
> Jim's truck (BigRed) is sounding awesome; he took the top spot in Sound Quality Challenge at the IASCA West Coast Regional.


Wow, that's dang impressive! I'm gonna search to see if he has posted any details of his setup...but if he is competing I guess probably not. I wonder if even at that level one becomes truly happy w/ their system?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I thought all Drivers had some color added.


They do, but the cleaner the better for me. I have heard some really nice installs using Scan Revs though so a little coloration can be a good thing. Basically I just don't like the speakers to call attention to themselves


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

monkeybutt said:


> Wow, that's dang impressive! I'm gonna search to see if he has posted any details of his setup...but if he is competing I guess probably not. I wonder if even at that level one becomes truly happy w/ their system?


He's already planning the changes.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> *Personally if a speaker is coloring the sound it's doing something wrong.*





michaelsil1 said:


> I thought all Drivers had some color added.





Hillbilly SQ said:


> They do, but the cleaner the better for me. I have heard some really nice installs using Scan Revs though so a little coloration can be a good thing. Basically I just don't like the speakers to call attention to themselves


I'm a little confused about your statement above (I'm just busting your chops ).

I personally like a flat response (very little coloration) from a Driver it's better for Classical Music, but it doesn't do well with Rock. When I planned my system I went with Drivers that didn't have much Coloration and wanted it to do well with all types of Music and it doesn't. So am I satisfied with my system *No*, but it does sound really good with Jazz and Classical Music.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Michael, thank you for the kind comments......You're just a "click" away from pure audio bliss!! lol

Don't let Michael fool you, his setup his damn good


----------



## pusko (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm really happy with the way my setup works. It sounds very softish......


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

At where I am at now in both of my vehicles, I am very happy with the sound of everything. It's funny 17 years ago I ran 2 Punch amps, 2 punch 10's, an AF2 crossover and Alpine head unit. 18 years later it's pretty much the same. RF Power series amps, Alpine head units, audiocontrol equalizer/crossover and RF Power series subs. So yes to answer your question I am very happy.


----------



## cwells2 (Sep 4, 2009)

I am on my 5th set of components and I have been very happy with my Morel Elate 3 ways. Do I wonder about changing? Every day. I believe this is a disease! Oh well!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I hate my system most of the time.


Today not so much.


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> I'm never satisfied. Always trying to find something to mess with.


x2 ,,,,,its a tough addiction these days


----------



## bubbagumper6 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm fairly happy with mine right now but there's always things I want to do to it...always stuff to tweak


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

bubbagumper6 said:


> I'm fairly happy with mine right now but there's always things I want to do to it...always stuff to tweak



yep but thats the best thing about this hobby ,, its never over .
hmm kinda a doubled edge sword as well .....lol


----------



## bginamercedes (Mar 22, 2010)

NO im trying to upgrade to something better then my jl 1000/1 and 2 12' type r's


----------



## jimmy154 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> can you listen to your system and just enjoy the music without tweaking the eq or anything else? can you honestly say that you wouldn't replace anything with something in the same pricerange of what's already there? are you to a point where your ride is topped out for how good it can sound with the install restrictions you have? and do you feel that ALL naunces throughout the frequency band are gone?
> 
> for me it's a big fat YES and it's been a long time coming.


The biggest improvement in car audio is adjusting EQ or even better to have some sort of digital car cabin adjustment computer/device in a vehicle. There are way too many peaks and valleys in a vehicle sound reproduction, if they could be eliminated the sound would be much more accurate to what was recorded. You need a mic to make these corrections with your device.


----------



## Redcloud (Feb 5, 2009)

I would like to get some high end components. Right now I am rocking the Hertz HSK 3 way. Wouldn't mind trying out the Focal K3P or Morel Elate 3 way.


----------



## epatmd (Mar 4, 2010)

'98 Dakota
Hertz Mille 165's front
Rainbow Profi phase plugs rear
ID8V4 rear sides
Zapco Reference 500.1 subs and 1000.4 others
Alpine 9886 with imprint...I don't use Audyssey

System is the poster boy for great mid-bass and clarity. Milles are in their own league for staging but profi's fill in the midrange nicely. Nice percussion snap. 8" subs act much larger, very tight. Clean, no noise, sounds accurate at all volumes high and low. Stealth system, hidden. Best system I've ever owned, same comments from the few (non audiophiles) who've listened to it.
Basically jaw-dropping.


----------



## albocruz210 (Feb 25, 2010)

no...because as it sits, most of it is under my bed waiting for install this coming week


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I have found a compromise. I usually run close to a kilowatt in amps and attempt to power out low notes in a small sealed box with (2) DVC 10's that stays tight for my type of music. Recently I gave up on that after a few years of listening to it and ran a mere 100 watts to 2 kicker 12 comps from 1997 in a rather large box for my tastes, via the bottom two channels of my PPI Art 404.2 and the top running the components. A total of 200 rms in my system right now and it sounds better than ever. I just can't get those ungodly db's I am used to, but the sound is much more inviting by not trying to power out the notes the box is not designed for.


----------



## GhettoSQ (Jun 21, 2005)

I just dialed in my new sub/midbass drivers in my doors; I have a 3-way front stage that plays nicely down to about 35Hz. Not super sub-bass but slams hard and goes deep on some songs. Stage is right on the dash but tall enough that the lows come in around the firewall; I don't like everything right up on top, it seems compressed. Imaging is pretty surprising given that I'm not doing anything fancy, vocals are perfectly focused and center, the edges wrap a little but oh well. I can actually locate some instruments. Depth could be better, and I need to do more deadening, but all in all I'm really happy with it. There will always be that part of me that hankers for super bass, but it's not practical right now and I'm getting old for that kind of thing


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

when it comes to car audio there is always a better sounding system but ya im happy with my car 

My front stage and imaging are perfect 

i have never been so happy with how my focal speakers sound 

i will never buy any other speakers in the world FOCAL'S ROCK


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

My project truck will never be finished.


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

Hows this... I think my system is good and then it gets better (through minor tuning changes).


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

not sure if I have already replied or not in this thread, but no Not completely satisfied.

my goal is to get the same sound I get on my home stereo in the car.. if it can be done


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm never happy for very long. Other people are happy with my system.

I'm happy with the power and clarity, I know that my off axis and poorly timed drivers are causing me holes that I can not fill that change as I move my head around. I have great drivers and bad angles, I would be better off with middle of the road drivers and a better install.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Good with the system in the durango, the mustang needs a hell of a lot of work.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

95% yes, 5% no. It's the best set up I've ever had. It images well and blends perfectly. I do have a few res. peaks I need to eq out, but I am VERY happy with how I have it now.

Funny. 7 years ago I was changing my install on average every other month for about 2 yrs. It paid off though, I now have skills I wouldn't otherwise. 

Will I ever be 100% happy, done? Most def not. New products, innovations or updated amps will always keep me looking for the next best thing.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Old car was sweet, had the setup just right. Now that I have a new car (had it almost 1 year) its been difficult to get just right. Hoping Imprint will make my day...


----------



## alexg5775 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think if you trully love car audio you will never be happy because there is always new technology and better/different products coming out.... Especially if you linger around these forums.. Seeing, and hearing other people talk about there setups and seeing new bigger, better, more expensive products come out.

That being said im not Fully happy with my car or home audio setup. I am happy though


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Just as I'm getting close to being satisfied some of the older equipment is acting up and will have to be replaced. 

Never ending story!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I was pretty much there. Finally to the point where I just listened to the music with no tweaking. Instead of paying attention to the speakers I just listened to music. This is the first time in my life I can say this. However, while output was acceptable I wanted a little more volume. I exchanged the 12W6 for a Tempest and while I got the extra SPL I was looking for and the Tempest sounds great, I feel like it was a step backwards in SQ. A very small step backwards, I really like the Tempest but I find myself messing with the bass controls again looking for perfection. I would say I'm 90% satisfied and its good enough that I won't be swapping any equipment until the IB15s get here.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

1 more piece of equipment that I'll probably get by the end of this week and I should be done!


----------



## TJeep56 (Apr 24, 2011)

I had my last car pretty dialed and now its being sold so it all came out. 
I was running:
Deckioneer DEX-P99RS
Front Stage:Focal Utopia Be No 6 (set) w/ pair of No 7 mids (low freq midbass) 
Subs: (2) Jl 10W7 sealed
Amps: Steg K series (3)
Bi amped through crossblock and independent t/a on everything....I was happy. 
Now I have a F150 and am starting over basically....


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

Ideally for me, i want all my amps/subs/speakers..etc to match brand wise. Unfortunately i can't find a single brand that has all products with the features i want. Plus i started out one component at a time ending up with mis match brands....but my next build one day i'm gonna find 1 brand and use all their gear. Why? dunno but i guess it would be nice when asked what kind of system i have to just say i got "X" system instead of saying...well i got JL sub/MTX amp...etc. Its ugly having different amps on the rack.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol funny because my "component sets" aren't even a single brand


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

SoulFly said:


> Ideally for me, i want all my amps/subs/speakers..etc to match brand wise. Unfortunately i can't find a single brand that has all products with the features i want. Plus i started out one component at a time ending up with mis match brands....but my next build one day i'm gonna find 1 brand and use all their gear. Why? dunno but i guess it would be nice when asked what kind of system i have to just say i got "X" system instead of saying...well i got JL sub/MTX amp...etc. Its ugly having different amps on the rack.


Although I see where you're coming from, sometimes you have to mix and match to get exactly what you want.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

yup plus the big bottle neck is going to be HU if you want everything to match. most companies make a selection of subs amps and speakers but not many hu manus out there... id rather have miss matched then have too choose between alpine pioneer and kenwood


----------



## Mark the Bold (May 28, 2010)

It took me a while to find it, but I'm super happy with my setup. Couldn't ask for anything more except maybe some less glare on the headunit. But the sound is exactly what I want. Even my wife who doesn't care about car audio, loves to borrow my truck because she says her country music sounds "so alive and twangy" in my truck.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm VERY happy. See the sig below. I'll be with this for a long time. Or until AP comes out with better drivers, I find a HU that does more reliably and I find amps that are cleaner at the cost I spent on these.


Chuck


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Mine sits in the living room in boxes, while I wait for my new car (and time to put it all back in). So no, I'm not very happy at all right now.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> can you listen to your system and just enjoy the music without tweaking the eq or anything else? can you honestly say that you wouldn't replace anything with something in the same pricerange of what's already there? are you to a point where your ride is topped out for how good it can sound with the install restrictions you have? and do you feel that ALL naunces throughout the frequency band are gone?
> 
> for me it's a big fat YES and it's been a long time coming.


1) Yes
2) Yes
3) Yes
4) to be honest, no

But it comes down to a cost/effectiveness decision. The closer you get to an "ideal" system, the greater the investment needed to achieve the next incremental step. That's why there are companies making a living selling $50K amps and $100K speakers, it's all a matter of how far you are willing and able to go.

How about a 5) Are you happy with your system considering the time and money you've invested in it?"

My answer is a definite YES!

Bill


----------



## lowblueranger (Feb 11, 2011)

I would say for the most part yes, but they're always room for improvements! That's what I love about audio-envoriment is always changing- so need for improvement in inevitable.


----------



## bulldoggg (Mar 24, 2011)

Couldn't be happier... I thought id never be able to say that but finally.


----------



## Heath (May 3, 2009)

I am very happy with my system but like most I enjoy trying new stuff all the time. Here is where things sit right now.

Vehicle: 2010 Toyota Tundra
Head Unit: Stock
Processor: Bit One and Tru Tech 8is line driver
Front Stage: Hertz MLK2's (old version) with new ML700 making a three way set up
Front Stage Amps: Tru Tech Billet 475S Bridged on ML1600, Tru Tech Billet 4100S on ML700 and ML280
Subs: (2) Hertz HX250 10"
Sub Amp: Phoenix Gold TI2500.1

System sounds simply amazing. 

Future upgrades I am considering is going to the Audison Thesis three way speakers for my front stage and also replacing my Hertz subs with (2) JL 10W7 subs.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

dont swap the subs for 10 w7 the hi energys are way cleaner sounding


----------



## tgdrums1990 (Nov 26, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> touche!


Yea buddy, Im never happy. I always tweak the bass knob or the time alighnment playing with the staging per recording, oh and the midbass volume


----------



## tgdrums1990 (Nov 26, 2008)

GhettoSQ said:


> I just dialed in my new sub/midbass drivers in my doors; I have a 3-way front stage that plays nicely down to about 35Hz. Not super sub-bass but slams hard and goes deep on some songs. Stage is right on the dash but tall enough that the lows come in around the firewall; I don't like everything right up on top, it seems compressed. Imaging is pretty surprising given that I'm not doing anything fancy, vocals are perfectly focused and center, the edges wrap a little but oh well. I can actually locate some instruments. Depth could be better, and I need to do more deadening, but all in all I'm really happy with it. There will always be that part of me that hankers for super bass, but it's not practical right now and I'm getting old for that kind of thing


Im with ya on the up on the dash part... I have my mids playing 200 hz n up and the mids and twets are next to each oter on my dash, tho the vocals are o the dash and un colerd, i need some ambiance from my doors other than 200hz n lower. 

Its a work n progress.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

emperorjj1 said:


> dont swap the subs for 10 w7 the hi energys are way cleaner sounding


Not likely.


----------



## magnumsrt806 (Apr 22, 2011)

never satisfied with my mid range and tweeter section, always too much bass


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

magnumsrt806 said:


> never satisfied with my mid range and tweeter section, always too much bass


Big Speakers bullying the little ones!


----------



## maKe| (Sep 12, 2009)

Not even a tiny bit. Infact, it sounds like s***.

I don't know why, maybe because It's my first ever attempt in car audio and have been home audio user for years. I have pretty much equally spent gear in home and car (maybe a bit more money in car), and my home setup beats it hands down in every way. Don't even have a sub in home lol. I really need to figure out something real fast, or I'll just sell everything and forget that I even had a system in car.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Even after winning the western Canadian regionals in IASCA...I can still (and am) making physical improvements.

In my case, I'm moveing the midranges out as far as I can to the windsheild and changing the location of my tweeter for width. That was the ONLY real thing I was docked on from the IASCA judge was my left side width.

Well...I'll take care of that over the next few weeks. THEN I'll be happy as it sits for an amateur class car. If I was to move up into pro/am, I'd probably keep it the same. Pro class? Unless it was an install class, I'd prolly keep it the same as well. Now, expert class? I'd recontruct the dash at that point. Truthfully I'm already thinking about it.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

^^^ That's the sickness. I used to make fun of people that spent so much time and money on their systems and now I'm one of them. When I got the Dyns, it was the best thing I had ever heard and I even said I'll never have to upgrade again. Same with the 12W6 infinite baffle. Fast forward only 6 months and I'm getting two Leviathan amps and the Esotar 430 mids. Swapped the W6 for the IB15s. At this point I can't imagine ever upgrading the system again but I'm not going to kid myself. We'll see what the next weak link is.

As for being happy, I'm extremely happy with the way it sounds, I love going on drives just to listen to music and I can't imagine anything sounding better.... It's so natural, clean, all of the usual expletives. But knowing from what others have said that there's something to gain by swapping mids I can't be completely satisfied until I try it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I thought I was really happy...and I was. But I can tell this new revision is going to be much much better.

New mids, new tweeters, new passives, new locations for the mids.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm satisfied at that moment. But there's always room change.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i'm satisfied but have the urge to wanna rebuild  it's worse then drugs i tell ya. right now i'm stock piling parts for a new build even though i don't wanna really install them in my current car lol


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol im so done with rebuilding you dont even know. all i need is a 3sixty.3 and id be done with this car


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

maKe| said:


> Not even a tiny bit. Infact, it sounds like s***.
> 
> I don't know why, maybe because It's my first ever attempt in car audio and have been home audio user for years. I have pretty much equally spent gear in home and car (maybe a bit more money in car), and my home setup beats it hands down in every way. Don't even have a sub in home lol. I really need to figure out something real fast, or I'll just sell everything and forget that I even had a system in car.


To get your car sounding like your home 2ch you need processing that you can set manually. Sq in a car is not plug and play.

1. Ditch the imprint and get a processor or ditch the hu and imprint and get a used p-800/880, great way to start.

2. Go active

3. Learn how to tune

4. Get ready to spend 2-3,000 hours tuning the sound in . You will also play with things like driver placement, managing reflections etc along the way. 

Car audio and home audio are totally different.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sqnut said:


> To get your car sounding like your home 2ch you need processing that you can set manually. Sq in a car is not plug and play.
> 
> 1. Ditch the imprint and get a processor or ditch the hu and imprint and get a used p-800/880, great way to start.
> 
> ...


Party Pooper, I want plug and play.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

tintbox said:


> I'm satisfied at that moment. But there's always room change.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> Party Pooper, I want plug and play.


Yeah, don't we wish


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

sqnut said:


> To get your car sounding like your home 2ch you need processing that you can set manually. Sq in a car is not plug and play.
> 
> 1. Ditch the imprint and get a processor or ditch the hu and imprint and get a used p-800/880, great way to start.


I like everything you said so this is just nitpicking, but the user you quoted doesn't have Imprint, unless his equipment in the signature is wrong.  He'd want to consider the PXA-H701 with RUX-C701 for his 7998R.

As to my system as it sits, I'm pretty sure the only thing I'm not truly satisfied with is the output. I haven't figured out if it's my equipment selection or a tuning issue, but I feel with the power on tap and the drivers it should feel a lot more powerful.


----------



## denetnz (Jul 31, 2009)

It currently sits in a thousand pieces, but when I'm finished, I'm pretty sure I'm going to be *very* happy. This is my dream 2 way active system (stealth installed). 

Due to a back injury, I've spent half of the last 6 months lying on my back. That's a lot of time to research, dream and plan. It didn't start out as something I necessarily ever intended to do, but as time went on I needed a little retail therapy, which then turned into a lot of retail therapy... Here's what's going in:

P99RS
Scan Speak Illuminator 18WU
Hybrid Audio L1 Pro R2
Infinity Kappa Perfect 12
PDX-F6
PDX-M12

The install began today. Hope to have it running tomorrow...


----------



## jdhun (Jan 10, 2011)

I am totally satisfied with my current system...

Bit One Processor
WD Media Player
Audison LRX 4 Ch 
Audison LRX 2 Ch
JL Audio XD 600/1

MB Quart 6.5" Q Series Midbass in the doors (German made)
MB Quart 5.25" Q Series Components in the A pillars (German Made)
CDT HD 10" sub in 0.8 cubic sealed enclosure

I get tempted to tweak, but to my ears all is perfect. The only change I may make is swapping out the JL Audio for an Audison LRX mono (just to have all of one brand).


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Finally totally happy again. I'm to the point that I do not tweak and adjust it anymore. I just completely enjoy the music. It took me a while once I went form the Esotec system to the mostly Esotar system. After trying some oddball crossover points everything is wonderful now.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

jdhun said:


> I am totally satisfied with my current system...
> 
> Bit One Processor
> WD Media Player
> ...



hell ya take that jl outta there


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

No, I am not. And I have spent over $9K on my system ($2K on installation). The car is a 2004 BMW M3. My deck is a Nakamichi CD 500.

I am running CDT ES 642i 3 ways off my front stage:WoofersEtc.com - ES-642i - CDT Audio GOLD 3-way Component Set

They are powered by 2 Arc Amps: WoofersEtc.com - FD 2200 - ARC Audio 2 Channel 370 Watt Amplifier

WoofersEtc.com - FD 2100 - ARC Audio 2 Channel 190 Watt Amplifier

I have an MS8 tuning everything (had it professionally tuned twice due to first MS8 crapping out on me). Each time, the results were pretty much the same, sound is not as clear as it should be, so I know it is not a tuning error. The amps also seem to clip when I turn the volume up. I am comparing this system to the Mark Levinson system in my Hyundai Equus. The Levinson system is much cleaner. 

BTW, rear stage is 2 Exodus Shiva 12's in a sealed box powered by a Cadence 1K watt mono. I have plenty of slam, what can I do to improve the sq of my front stage?

I have been thinking of adding this amp:JL Audio 450/4v2 (4504v2) 450W RMS, Slash Version 2 Series 4- or possibly the previous version: JL Audio 450/4 (jl4504) 450 watts, 4-Channel Amplifier

This system should blow me away, and it is not doing so.

The question is, what can


----------



## GranteedEV (Oct 17, 2010)

absolutely unhappy. 

I'm not convinced I need expensive or high output drivers. Just some good drivers implemented well... i've heard how satisfying a decent pulp driver can sound in particular, with minimal work. Something like a Seas CA15RLY + dayton RS28 would be a fine starting point, topped off with a 10" or 12" sub. I'm honestly barely even concerned on that end. Hundreds of options I could pick that could be made to work wonderfully.

I'm not convinced I need an expensive amp. I picked up a nice Aura 4x50 a few months ago however. 

But starting with the high noise floor and then continuing on to the lack of an appropriate place where I'd want to install, listening to music is virtually impossible in my car. If you can't hear things at low SPLs then everything goes to crap, because listening at high SPLs in a car, with all those reflections, is not something I like to do.

In the Benz SUV, the JBL/Harman stock car audio is fantastic. Unbalanced when it comes to bass, but very smooth and relaxed sound. I'm convinced 99% of that is because of how quiet the car is and how smooth the sound power probably is. So that's where I would start.

So for myself, it would start with getting the car quiet, before i worry about anything else.


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

I built my system for my commute, and most days I get to work and say "I love that system!" I'm about half way through the install and it only gets better the more I add and tweak. Can't wait to install the subs! I'd say yes.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Dr_jitsu said:


> No, I am not. And I have spent over $9K on my system ($2K on installation). The car is a 2004 BMW M3. My deck is a Nakamichi CD 500.
> 
> I am running CDT ES 642i 3 ways off my front stage:WoofersEtc.com - ES-642i - CDT Audio GOLD 3-way Component Set
> 
> ...


Now your other amp posts make more sense. Don't buy any more equipment. Learn to tune the MS8 and you will have the sound and SPL you desire. Most "professionals" have no idea how to tune the MS8. I'll guarantee its a setup and tuning error, both the clarity and clipping.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

I am happy for the most part, but still have an itch to try a different midrange driver. Currently running Piccolos / CDM88 / Supremo SW6 front stage with an MS8. 
The CDM88 is smooth and detailed but would like to experiment with an XRM3 or Hybrid LSE 3". I think it's more of a need to see if a cone midrange is better for my set up than a dome. They would go in the a-pillar underneath my tweeters.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes I am at the moment. Very happy. Just need to take care of some rattles.


----------



## zerodistortion (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't say I'm not happy, but like everything else...you always want more! I have 2 unused channels, and one set of extra output from my crossover, so if only I had the money for a set of Dynaudio Esotar 430s, then that would complete my entire set-up! If only...


----------



## rallypoint_1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am pretty happy with it....now that the gremlins in the system went away!


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

I think i'm getting there...The changes i've recently made have me thinking my truck is one of the best sounding cars i've ever heard...I always thought it was good, but now it's...Wow


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Almost there. Need to add about -5dB passive attenuation to the tweeters (currently doing this via EQ) and some damping to the left front door (it's starting to buzz a bit since the addition of the PDX-M12 to drive the bass), but that's about it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Almost there need to add my Zuki amp, and retune my MS8.


----------



## Maximilliano (Aug 14, 2011)

I am unhappy with my front stage performance and constraints of the stock speaker locations. I'm convinced that If I can modify the mounting locations within the driver and passenger door that I will be able to satisfy my desires, maybe not acoustically, but knowing that the mounting is as good as it can be.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

I was unhappy with the midrange in my car, so i've swapped them out for some Esotar 430's. I am now happier than i've ever been with any car audio system i've had. I've since taken delivery of some 110#s to match, and am currently debating adding the 650's as well.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Dr_jitsu said:


> No, I am not. And I have spent over $9K on my system ($2K on installation). The car is a 2004 BMW M3. My deck is a Nakamichi CD 500.
> 
> I am running CDT ES 642i 3 ways off my front stage:WoofersEtc.com - ES-642i - CDT Audio GOLD 3-way Component Set
> 
> ...


Isn't that a Lexicon system, not Mark Levinson? ML is strickly for the Lexus brand. Only Hyundai and Rolls Royce use the Lexicon system.

And btw, the stock system in my Audi doesn't sound bad. It is clear, no rattles, plenty of midbass/midrange and highs...just doesn't stage or image worth a carp. 

I am happy for the moment. I want to make my car fast before it sounds good.


----------



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

I am. It took about a year of pain but I am very happy each time I get into the car.

Ms8
Hertz tweeters
Infinity perfect mids
Image dynamics mid bass
Sealed jl 13w7

Infinity kappa 4 
Phoenix gold 4 channel 
Jl 1000.1

What i like:

Razor center image
Voice - howard stern
Rap - great front end and liquid bass

Also, I have the midbass and bass on manual control knobs so I can fiddle for each song. Love it! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

michaelkingdom said:


> I am. It took about a year of pain but I am very happy each time I get into the car.
> 
> Ms8
> Hertz tweeters
> ...


which hertz tweeters do u have


----------



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

ML 28 Hertz tweeters


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## KSpan (Mar 9, 2012)

Just got a new car, so the system is.in the works, but I was thrilled with the system that I had in my Explorer for the last 8 years. Much simpler.than.most.being described here, but sometimes that's the way to go 

Pioneer DEH-6500 head
Memphis Audio Power Reference 5x7s all the way around
Alpine MFSomething-240 running the speaks
Alpine MFD-300 running the sub
MTX Thunder 5500 12" in a 1.25 cf sealed box

Only 40 watts to each driver and 300 to the sub, but it was sparkling clean, perfectly balanced (to my ears) throughout the full range of volumes I listened, and I never ran out of headroom. Strongly considering the same amps and sub for my new car, but space is a consideration and I will be going to a dominant front-stage for the first time. LOVED that system.


----------



## fuji6 (Feb 4, 2008)

When I got my MS8 I thought I was for a long time...
Running whispers in the a-pilars, cheap aura sound mids in the doors, 2 dayton HO-10s ported off an HD900/5 and MS8. 

Until I started reading some of PB's posts.. Now I really want to try to make some unity horns... and go IB or TH on my subs.... 
In fact I went from a sealed 12 to to 10's ported and am really thinking of going back to the single 12 because I think I'm starting to get sensitive to the group delay and lately it just doesn't sound right. 
On that note thought I know there are mixed feelings on the MS8, I for one find that it is the best solution for me. In fact I'm thinking of getting another hd900/5 and going for the full logic 7 experience. I don't think I would ever become good enough at tuning to come close to matching it... not with my lack of patients.


----------



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

The MS-8 without a doubt ties my system together and is the most important component. There are countless speakers, amps and HUs out there but the MS-8 adds something over the top. It takes some manipulation to get it right. Then there's the fact that we all hear something different. That said, it is the one piece that I would not part with. That and my Infinity Perfect mids. Love them! Harman FTW!


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

I cant vote...cos im happy yet not satisfied....McIntosh keep on bugging me to try them...also my mid...would want to change that to Scans 12M or Dynaudio....


----------



## Khymera-B (Oct 6, 2009)

Never been happy w/ my front stage


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

Im always happy with it to some degree.. only because i always have the desire to try new amps speakers and designs and with each i tend to like it better so i guess it could just be the desire to try new stuff or keep working on said install.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Still happy...happy to the point of discontent. I've got my system dialed in but now want to try something to enhance...what? This is what's so crazy about the hobby...


----------



## .:stealth:. (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm never happy.  

Always constantly tuning and trying to get it right. It's a perpetual battle that I enjoy for some reason....

However, RIGHT after setting up a new system, there's always a few days where I'm happy with it. Then I start to notice the quirks one by one and the cycle continues.


----------



## Khymera-B (Oct 6, 2009)

.:stealth:. said:


> I'm never happy.
> 
> Always constantly tuning and trying to get it right. It's a perpetual battle that I enjoy for some reason....
> 
> However, RIGHT after setting up a new system, there's always a few days where I'm happy with it. Then I start to notice the quirks one by one and the cycle continues.


Exactly.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

getting there...


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

After today's tuning session I can say I'm happy. Very happy. I love yet I'm still going to be switching up amps soon lol.


----------



## revnss (Mar 21, 2011)

I am fairly happy with the system that is in my car however I know there is still alot more tuning to do to get it right and I'd probably like a little more bass than my current ones can deliver but that's the joy of going from an spl to an sq set up.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm 100% pleased with my very simple system. It's Clean, loud, has slam and still smooth.


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

completely satisfied with head unit-
completely happy with all speaker drivers-
not completely happy with the amplifiers- they are the weakest link.
if someone could guarantee high end nirvana in an amp i would pay for it because it would finally complete my system.


----------



## 2LOUD2OLD (Aug 1, 2008)

I have just recently completely rebuilt my system including new tweeters, midrange, subs, amps and the the install itself.

I am now completely happy with my system, I can't pick anything that I would like to change really and am now just enjoying the fruits of my labour


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

pics? what are u running?


----------



## 2LOUD2OLD (Aug 1, 2008)

emperorjj1 said:


> pics? what are u running?


Alpine 9887
Alpine PXA-H800
Alpine RUX-C800
Alpine CHA-S624
Scanspeak R2004-602000 tweeters (in apillars)
Scanspeak 10f midrange (in apillars)
CSS Trio8 midbass (in sealed door enclosures)
2x AE IB15A subs
2x PPI P900.4 (one per side, midbass bridged across two channels)
e-audio 1000D running subs at 2ohm

pics can be found in my full build thread on MEA which covers each install and change I have made over the last 4 years. Certainly been through a few changes, was always seeking a certain sound and I feel this current install has finally achieved it 
http://www.mobileelectronics.com.au/forums/index.php/topic/539628-2loud2olds-vz-commodore/


----------



## kmarei (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm fairly happy with my system
But that doesn't mean I won't change some parts 
I think at around 90% you're happy
Bur you still want to gain some minute improvements here and there
I just used putty to seal all the walls on my temporary sub box 
Noticeable improvement in sound


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

How can anyone be happy look at the classifieds stuff is sold hourly lol People are constanly changing.. I think its up to how you consider happy.


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

with my frontstage


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I love how both of my systems sound. But i'm the type of person who thinks anything can be just a little better. I don't think any system of mine will ever truly be finished. I don't change stuff constantly but I always play a little. That's the fun of it for me. I'm content, and that's about it.


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

Finally I can say I am truly happy and satisfied with my hardware- head unit, speakers, amps, etc. I can only say this because of RTA software. 

Without the RTA software I would still be trying to smooth the response. The peaks were extremely high and spread through multiple octaves. 
I was able to smoothe out the curve thanks to the 31-band EQ. Cuts made on the EQ do not necessarily relate 1:1 to the resulting response curve- it's kind of black magic- you make some adjustments and hope for a good smooth curve. My first curve delivered awesome sound- better than I could have hoped for. 
Still working on fine tuning it though-
Happy with the hardware- YES
Satisfied with the "tune"- NOT YET BUT GETTING THERE!


----------



## Roberto (Jul 1, 2011)

100% pleased with my system....


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Did not touch my settings for 2 weeks now....


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> Now your other amp posts make more sense. Don't buy any more equipment. Learn to tune the MS8 and you will have the sound and SPL you desire. Most "professionals" have no idea how to tune the MS8. I'll guarantee its a setup and tuning error, both the clarity and clipping.


It has taken me a year to tune my MS8. In fact I pulled and sold the first one I purchased. Tried pioneer p99 but couldn't eliminate altinator noise. So I went back to the MS8 and tuned about a thousand times and still not happy. One last attempt before I threw my hands up I tried crazy EQ settings. The magic was in the EQ for me.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

Roberto said:


> 100% pleased with my system....





CrossFired said:


> I'm 100% pleased with my very simple system. It's Clean, loud, has slam and still smooth.


guess you guys dont need access to the classifieds then?


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

what?


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

Spyke said:


> I don't think any system of mine will ever truly be finished. I don't change stuff constantly but I always play a little. That's the fun of it for me. *I'm content, and that's about it.*


So true


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

well, what if the happynesss isnt in the eq and amps,, if is inside>? hehe im not happy and this month I installed the helix p dsp witch is amazing piece of eq, and idmax12, maybe im not as good as installer or I tweak too much but one day it sounds great other not... ONE IMPORTANT thing to consider here is; playing from ipod mp3 on usb,s etc the music is so different recorded , even downloading at 320,flac, or wav etc it is another genre, in the past I remember listening oldschool systems and said wooow! but they have just one artist one cd one eq. we hve to use settings to each song,, only money for nothing sounds great on every posible eq, flat , power, dance, jazz 
im planning on get a great high end high unit clarion drz , p99rs etc but Ill wait,not shure its going to aim and help my deaf ears and car audio brokenheart


----------



## Rrrrolla (Nov 13, 2008)

I think no matter how good it is, I will never be happy. I have two hobbies, one is car audio, the other is bodybuilding. There are some obvious parallels for me. Once a new level is achieved, the bar gets raised that much higher. The things I have put my car though pale in comparison to what I have done to my body, but I am quite certain that I would and will do what it takes to reach the next level in car audio.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

When certain soul-touching music is playing, I feel I have the best system there ever was. In reality it isn't jack ****, I could and eventually will make it soooo much better, but as it sits it's allowing me to listen and become engulfed in the music that I enjoy so much. That's all that really matters to me at the end of the day.

So yes actually lol, I am happy with what my system is composed of, with it's perks and flaws it's still giving me that big payoff every time I turn the head unit on.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Im happy with mine now with the h800/9860 optical combo and going IB in the trunk.

just needs a few little tweeks and it will be finished once and for all. I think.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

vivmike said:


> Im happy with mine now with the h800/9860 optical combo and going IB in the trunk.
> 
> just needs a few little tweeks and it will be finished once and for all. I think.


Are you coming to our meet March 8th?


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

I hate how some CD's just sound way different/****ty than others.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

michaelsil1 said:


> Are you coming to our meet March 8th?


No sir. Im sitting in Afghanistan right now. Lol.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

vivmike said:


> No sir. Im sitting in Afghanistan right now. Lol.


Lucky You!


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

I am very happy with the way my system sounds,
but it will get better


----------



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

I can't answer yes to everything, but I am happy with it. I use the stock unit and an electronic crossover - head unit is always FLAT and I don't often change the crossover settings, if ever.


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy?

Somewhat...

Considering what I spent, yes but some age old problems have cropped up again.


----------



## bobby23 (Jan 9, 2015)

thanks for pool


----------



## omnibus (Feb 20, 2015)

Now that I've added a small sub up front for more mid-bass, I'm very, very happy with mine....Well I'm not fond of the HU cause the touchscreen and UI sucks.

I also found I didn't care for suggestions that most here recommend like time delay and much prefer using all 4 door speakers and have the music completely surround me as apposed to a front stage only. I lowered some EQ settings below the typical flat that most here seem to like, blended the front sub in to increase the 60-150 hz range that my components were lacking a bit on and SQ is now excellent with all the types of music I have, from smooth jazz to death metal....which normally isn't easy, good punchy bass that gets loud...tickled pink.

Setup:
HU: Sony XAV-bt601
Fronts: JL Audio C3's
Front sub: Pioneer HVT
Rears: Stock off HU
Sub: JL w6v3 H.O.112
Front amp: JL XD 500/3
Sub amp: JL XD 600/1
wires: knukonceptz power, Stinger silver cladded RCA's.
Battery: Kinetik


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Absolutely. Still looking to mess with high end gear out of curiosity. Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Schnathorst (Mar 13, 2015)

Omnibus, 

We have very similar builds:

HU: Kenwood DDX771
Fronts: JL Audio C3-600's (component config)
Rears: JL Audio C3-600's (coaxial config)
Sub: JL w6v3 H.O.110
Front amp: Rockford Fosgate P600x4
Sub amp: JL XD 600/1v2
wires: Rockford fosgate power, Stinger silver cladded RCA's and speaker wire
Battery: Optima

I just bought a JBL MS-8 but I'm intrigued by the pioneer hvt, was that the key for mid-bass for you?

SS


----------



## omnibus (Feb 20, 2015)

Schnathorst said:


> Omnibus,
> 
> We have very similar builds:
> 
> ...


For me, yes the pioneer was a big help. Once I go it all blended in together, the bass is finally more omnidirectional than it was before and the fronts sound richer, more full....but everyone's taste is different, my setup is probably a bit warmer sounding than a hard core audiophile would like. This is the one: Pioneer Ts-Wh500a
http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-Ts-Wh...1427647312&sr=8-1&keywords=pioneer++ts-wh500a

Oh and here is a video showing their weird speaker design. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iV9M4UDaGo


----------



## iamstubb (Sep 6, 2013)

I am happy with how my system sounds now. Mainly because I am shocked how good it is with pretty much a budget system in place. But the future will bring more changes because now that I know what I can do, I will wonder what I can do better.


----------



## ajsmcs (Jan 26, 2015)

Considering the low-end hand-me-down crap I've got in there at the moment, what I have currently sounds shockingly good. But once I actually install all the new toys I've been buying over the past 2 weeks...

Then theres another problem: as my system improves, the "factory premium" system in my fiancee's car just sounds worse and worse. Which means another project...

...but for my sanity's sake, I'm thankful she won't let me touch it.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I am , HLCDS take the want for more out for the most part for me, I am very satisfied with the way mine sounds, I wish I had a diffrent car with a deeper dash and where the bottom of dash wasn't so far down, I'm just waiting for the right car to come out that fits what I want. I was inches from buying a Honda fit, the middle gen one has big side windows in dash with a PLD of 5 inches max and lower dash not far down and no console and car only 3.5 feet wide it's set up ideal for what I want to do , just a dam tin can on the highway . So I'll wait till I see the righ car or suv and snatch it up , but for a unfinished install dam I am so happy.


----------



## rideon22 (Dec 4, 2011)

Never happy...always "almost there"


----------



## Grindcore (Dec 12, 2012)

slowly slowly getting there....im pretty happy with front stage but there is always room for more improvement...im just about to mess with some L-R band limited and delayed rear fill and see if that adds improvement to width and depth of the soundstage


----------



## eststang (Nov 28, 2010)

When I discover a new trick or do a modification, I often feel very happy how it sounds and then, after listening for a week or two, I realise what else is missing or neds tweaking so yes and no  sometimes happy sometimes mad.


----------



## silber956 (May 29, 2015)

There maybe some but me?! Nah! This site and the internet makes you buy **** out of curiosity, hoping to find the ultimate system that will truly satisfy you. Once you think you found it, you find yourself searching again. Back on the same path where you started.....


----------



## percy072 (Feb 13, 2014)

Funny this thread popped back up. Had alot of wrinkles to iron out, and I'm sure I will always be tinkering but I was out yesterday and everything sounded killer!! Don't exactly know what made the big difference but for the first time in a loooong time I had that emotional "holy ****!!" feeling going on, literally put a lump in my throat. Everything was slamm'n

I was playing Paul Simon's "Concert in Central Park" from 1991..."You can call me Al", "Boy in the Bubble", "Diamonds on the soles of her Shoes" etc...all the percussion, horns...everything and LOUD. Just one of those days that made it all worth it! 

I'm thinking those GZ's have started loosening up?? But a trip into town for some cat food and milk turned into an 1 1/2hr drive.


----------



## Detune (Jun 3, 2008)

This is going to sound crazy.

I got into car audio after crusing in a friend's 95 Mustang GT Convertible.

The Mach 460 with a Pioneer Premier CD player sounded so damned good...smooth, detailed, bass guitar and kick drums were just PERFECT.

I've had my Civic for 17 years now, and finally, it's just right.

PPI P.65C3's, passive, x/0 100hz/24db.

2 JL 10W0's in a sealed powerwedge, 50hz/12db.

PPI PC4400C powering it.

Sounds Godly on all music. Drove around for three hours the other night after getting the EQ right, and I get grins from EVERYTHING.


----------



## Reerun_KC (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah I'm good.

2009 Ram quad cab. 

Alpine cde hd149bt
Focal ps165 f3 front
Focal PS 130 f rear
Audison av 5.1k
2 Memphis 15-MCR12D4

Clean and simple.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm very good. Does what I want, reliable, stealth as it needs to be. Wouldn't change a thing. Only took 5 years


----------



## rottboy (Jul 19, 2014)

Installed this system on our 2015 Honda Fit LX manual last Sept. 

soundeadening - CLD, CCF, MLV on all doors, rear hatch, floors wheel wells, trunk
- replaced all speaker wire with copper free 14g.
- Audison Bit Ten D
- Kenwood Excelon XR400-4 channel Amp
- Kenwood KSC-SW11 Powered Sub
- Polk DB6501 speakers for F&R
- Sirius/XM Onyx Plus

Spent $2,000 for all this stuff and supplies. It took two weeks to perform the install. Took my time and soldered all the wires necessary plus loomed them everywhere. 

Being a sub-compact, first concern was to get the car quieter and reduce noise interferance while driving at freeway speeds. The soundeadening did its part. The volume stays the same, listening to sounds, either standing still or cruising at 80mph. The doors close like vaults and with the windows shut, the fidelity is light-years away from the stock system.

Wanted to keep all the interior space the Honda has, therefore, the components all had to have small footprints. Sub went under the front passenger seat, and the amp and SP on top of the spare wheel.

The original HU was kept. Up to now, no manufacturer has come out with a model that can simultaneously maintain all the OEM features (e.g. reverse park screen display, volume, phone, etc......). Even Crutchfield offers no solution to aftermarket HU's. Too bad cause I wanted HD FM!!!

Settled for a Sirius Onyx Plus and its continues to perform flawlessly.

Resulting sound is devoid of hissing or buzzing anywhere. No filters of any kind were needed.

The end result sounds about as good (with an even better bass delivery) as the M.Levison on the wife's previous '11 Lexus RX350 but not as substantial as in her current '14 G550's H-Kardon. Good enough that I always look forward to driving the Fit!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow this thread is still going after over 7 years? I will say this much, I didn't know nearly as much as I thought I did when I started this thread. If were to go back and listen to the system I had when I started this thread I'd probably throw up. I've been in some of the better sounding daily drivers in the country and have had the bar raised sky high. Don't think I've ever been in a super extreme install that has a rebuilt dash and other big ticket install craziness. One thing I've learned over the years is a speaker is only as good as the room you put it in and the home you give it. And grass isn't always greener on the other side. While my truck sounds really good right now, I don't think I'll ever be 100% happy with how it sounds now that I've been around the block and gotten audio "culture". The most important thing I've learned is that paying big money for something doesn't always mean better quality. If a piece of equipment is doing what you need it to do reliably, why change it? Not faulting people who change stuff for the hell of it but if you're like me and not made of money and don't like selling barely used equipment at a loss it's better to stick with what you know works. My system does have bugs that need to be worked out and some LPG hinge mounts for the amtpod tweets. Other than that the equipment is solid and have two other pairs of midranges that I can drop in for a change if the mood strikes. Now that I'm a lot less ignorant and a lot more humble 7 years later I know I'll never be 100% satisfied with my system as it sits but that's the nature of the beast we call car audio. If I can get 90% of the way there I'll be truly happy.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Werd hillbilly......werd.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

The only thing I still want to do is integrate the sub box into the trunk. I doubt I ever will since I still need to take it out at times. Rare but if it happens I can't.


----------



## rottboy (Jul 19, 2014)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> ....... If I can get 90% of the way there I'll be truly happy.



Hell, looks like I've got a long ways to get to that level. For now the 75% I feel was achieved, will suffice in my daily driver sub-compact. The OEM system is truly pathetic (at least for my ears).
BTW, big thanks to this forum, cause it made my choices of components less stressfull, and gave the guidance into performing a very clean install!!!


----------



## The Max (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm only unhappy because of my unfortunate choice to go with a Rockford Fosgate T800-4AD amp, which is noticeably very gritty at the top end when playing clean notes. That's why I got the Arc Audio XDi 600.4 v2 in today. That'll keep me busy for a bit this weekend and then I'll be happy again.


----------



## zapcoaudio (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm fine with mine because anymore will cost more $$$ to support the system.

more RMS = more juice


----------



## jcmusika (Aug 14, 2015)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Wow this thread is still going after over 7 years? I will say this much, I didn't know nearly as much as I thought I did when I started this thread. If were to go back and listen to the system I had when I started this thread I'd probably throw up. I've been in some of the better sounding daily drivers in the country and have had the bar raised sky high. Don't think I've ever been in a super extreme install that has a rebuilt dash and other big ticket install craziness. One thing I've learned over the years is a speaker is only as good as the room you put it in and the home you give it. And grass isn't always greener on the other side. While my truck sounds really good right now, I don't think I'll ever be 100% happy with how it sounds now that I've been around the block and gotten audio "culture". The most important thing I've learned is that paying big money for something doesn't always mean better quality. If a piece of equipment is doing what you need it to do reliably, why change it? Not faulting people who change stuff for the hell of it but if you're like me and not made of money and don't like selling barely used equipment at a loss it's better to stick with what you know works. My system does have bugs that need to be worked out and some LPG hinge mounts for the amtpod tweets. Other than that the equipment is solid and have two other pairs of midranges that I can drop in for a change if the mood strikes. Now that I'm a lot less ignorant and a lot more humble 7 years later I know I'll never be 100% satisfied with my system as it sits but that's the nature of the beast we call car audio. If I can get 90% of the way there I'll be truly happy.



For now, i am happy with what i have, but as time goes on and exposure to others who have different equipment, may or may not open ones eyes for a better upgrade (either a different set of gear or a new mod)
which is a never ending search for the perfect match.


----------



## SQ+SPL= (Jan 20, 2010)

Never ! Must have more !


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I gotta be honest... for the first time ever, I am truly happy with my current system.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I thought my truck was good....building the car now...we will see soon, as I still have the truck...mmmm


----------



## SQ+SPL= (Jan 20, 2010)

More !


----------



## Bacovish (Mar 6, 2016)

Extremely happy with my system. Won't change anything. When I was building and getting info and ideas from other members I had my doubts. But with help and couple of my own install ideas I am blown away. This is a hobby for me though and for many others I'm sure. I like doing new things. It's actually kinda boring not having anything to tear down and not surfing the web for days researching equipment and getting new ideas. Like I said I'm extremely happy but I either need to buy a junker so I can try new things or its time to gut and redo. Lol. By the way..I've only been happy for about 2 months. Oh and I just finished up my wife's truck so out out of vehicles. I wonder if my 82 year old father in law needs a new stereo.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

DDfusion said:


> The only thing I still want to do is integrate the sub box into the trunk. I doubt I ever will since I still need to take it out at times. Rare but if it happens I can't.


9 months later. Still happy with it


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

DDfusion said:


> 9 months later. Still happy with it


I seem to recall you being unhappy with your current midbass not too long ago.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Nah I wasn't unhappy. My OCD was kicking in.


----------



## Dewey (May 29, 2013)

well, it's messin' up my front seat cause it wont 
get its act together.

First time DSP user.... Mosconi 6to8


----------

